# Plaid Preamp Mockup Pedal - Arriving Soon!



## music6000 (Jan 11, 2022)

For* thewintersoldier*:


----------



## music6000 (Jan 11, 2022)

thewintersoldier said:


> Why not use an actual flannel plaid pattern? This is a pedal about my generation, respect my dude. 😂


A different thought process, It represents Jam & the Colour of the Album ''10'' & I know Members out there will jump on the Plaid look!!! 😜


----------



## Barry (Jan 11, 2022)

thewintersoldier said:


> I'm gonna do the nevermind album cover and where the penis is will be the footswitch and the dollar bill will be a pedalpcb gift card


I'm no child of the 80's but isn't "Nevermind" Nirvana?


----------



## music6000 (Jan 11, 2022)

thewintersoldier said:


> I'm gonna do the nevermind album cover and where the penis is will be the footswitch and the dollar bill will be a pedalpcb gift card


What have you been ingesting????


----------



## Barry (Jan 11, 2022)

thewintersoldier said:


> It is, full disclosure- pearl jam is my least favorite of the Seattle scene not that they were bad but they were more classic rock than punk/metal than the rest of the scene.


That would explain why I favor Pearl Jam


----------



## music6000 (Jan 12, 2022)

thewintersoldier said:


> I'm gonna do the nevermind album cover and where the penis is will be the footswitch and the dollar bill will be a pedalpcb gift card


Something like this:


----------



## jessemhopkins (Jan 12, 2022)

music6000 said:


> Something like this:
> View attachment 21410


Careful!









						Nirvana Sued by Baby From Nevermind Album Artwork for Child Pornography
					

Spencer Elden is suing the band for child sexual exploitation, saying he was unable to consent to having his image used for the iconic 1991 album




					pitchfork.com


----------



## Robert (Jan 12, 2022)

I would reissue the album with an empty pool... 

The irony that the guy was grabbing at dollar bills even when he was a baby.....


----------



## benny_profane (Jan 12, 2022)

jessemhopkins said:


> Careful!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was dismissed. As if it ever had a chance of going to court.


----------



## jessemhopkins (Jan 12, 2022)

benny_profane said:


> It was dismissed. As if it ever had a chance of going to court.


True enough, I'm just here for the lolz.


----------



## music6000 (Jan 12, 2022)

music6000 said:


> Something like this:
> View attachment 21410


Or This:


----------

